# Spouse residence visa based on my work visa?



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

The web page Family regrouping spain says that family regrouping requires that the person have been living in Spain for at least on year.

I hope that this is not the ONLY way that a worker displaced to Spain, holding a Spanish work permit, can bring his wife to live with him??

To the point - does anyone have experience as a non-EU citizen, having moved to Spain and been granted a long term work permit, in getting a residence permit for their non-EU spouse to come live with them in Spain?

Thanks
-Jay


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry Jay can't help with that one other than refer you to your local Spanish embassy


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Family regrouping is a fairly standard type of visa across Europe, intended for workers who bring their families over after they are established in the country. Normally, it is far easier to apply for the family visas at the same time that the worker is going to the country - unless, of course, the worker's visa is a "temporary" one where the assumption is made that the worker will return home at the end of the visa period. 

Your best bet is going to be to speak with the Spanish consulate.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

